# Escambia 9/21(tons of big trout)



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I've went out to Escambia earlier this week and had my best day of fishing ever.I started out the morning using a super spook and caught two small slot reds at my first spot.Then moved across the bay to my last spot.I stayed at this spot for 2 1/2 hours wearing the big trout out.It almost wasn't a challenge.I caught,no lie,around 60 trout by myself and again no lie,30+ were 20'' or over.Some were over 24'',5# range.As for today,I got to my first spot and immediately caught a 24'' trout.After a little while I caught a 22'' trout.I moved spots and found a big school of big trout,most being 20'' or over.I caught about 15 trout there and moved on.Hit the spot I caught all the trout at the other day and caught about 10 more and a nice spanish.Went further south and caught 5 or so more also being big trout.I don't know what is going on right now in Escambia but the big trout are very plentiful.I know this sounds like a fish story but it is the truth!Today I didn't even catch a limit because I only caught 3 trout under 20''.This week I've landed almost 100 trout in two trips by myself,so if you get the chance to get out to Escambia soon I don't think you'll be disapointed.All the trout but two ate a Mirrodine 17MR.I used a couple different colors and all produced fish,so right now I don't think color matters.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good report. Was that closer to the mouth of the river or in the middle of the bay?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

The middle and to around down to 3 mile bridge.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations Alex. 
You are smokin those trout !


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! What a report. You are wearing them out.

I'm trying to learn Escambia Bay and could really use some help. Can you please give me some specific locations so I can get in on the action? I also don't mind chipping in a few dollars on gas if we can go out in your boat so you can show me the ropes.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish. It sure is fun!!!


----------



## DONLAUNDRYSWA (Jul 9, 2012)

Alex do you use a Florocarbon leader? I plan on using a 20# to 40# two foot leader for trout in the shallows. Mainly because I have braid line on most of my reels. Would like your opinion on using a leader on my Mirror lures..Thanks... Donl


----------



## DONLAUNDRYSWA (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice Post by the way..Very cool...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

DONLAUNDRYSWA said:


> Alex do you use a Florocarbon leader? I plan on using a 20# to 40# two foot leader for trout in the shallows. Mainly because I have braid line on most of my reels. Would like your opinion on using a leader on my Mirror lures..Thanks... Donl


I use a 12# mono leader that's about 3 feet long. I've been using 20# and had a lot of knots slipping, so I switched to 12# and haven't had that problem anymore. I personally think a smaller leader is fine in open water,just set your drag loose and check for nicks and abrasion on your leader after every fish and especially after ladyfish. Their gill plates play hell on leaders.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

awesome!!!!! thanks for the report. I would really like to get a wall hanger this year. My trout PB is only 5 lbs, so I'd love to get a bigger one.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great report and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jwebster98 (Nov 5, 2007)

I fished out there from 6:30 to 10:30. We didnt get a single trout over 15. We did manage one slot red. We fished inbetween Hwy 90 and I-10 around fishermans point mostly. we fished on the other side of the bay the second half of the morning around gold roof house with nothing doing. It was only my second time ever fishing escambia bay. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice report man your killing them. go noles!


----------



## FldTrlr (Oct 5, 2007)

Not looking for your honey hole Alex, but what kinds of areas are you targeting (bottom type, depth, structure, tide stage etc)? I can't seem to find anything but dinks and white trout.
Thanks.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

jwebster98 said:


> I fished out there from 6:30 to 10:30. We didnt get a single trout over 15. We did manage one slot red. We fished inbetween Hwy 90 and I-10 around fishermans point mostly. we fished on the other side of the bay the second half of the morning around gold roof house with nothing doing. It was only my second time ever fishing escambia bay. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.





FldTrlr said:


> Not looking for your honey hole Alex, but what kinds of areas are you targeting (bottom type, depth, structure, tide stage etc)? I can't seem to find anything but dinks and white trout.
> Thanks.


 Look for areas with uneven bottom in the 3'-6' depth range with mullet schooling.I prefer a high outgoing tide but as long as there is water movement you should be okay.The days I caught all the trout,I was fishing on the back end of the outgoing tide.As I've said before,a Mirrodine 17MR is probably the best trout bait in my opinion for this area.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Leader*



fsu alex said:


> I use a 12# mono leader that's about 3 feet long. I've been using 20# and had a lot of knots slipping, so I switched to 12# and haven't had that problem anymore. I personally think a smaller leader is fine in open water,just set your drag loose and check for nicks and abrasion on your leader after every fish and especially after ladyfish. Their gill plates play hell on leaders.


Thanks Alex, good report. I was gonna fix up some leaders from some 15# floro but after your report I am gonna use 12# mono instead. Thanks for the advice. I'm using the leaders on braid. Are you hooking your line straight to the lure or using a swivel? I don't have any of those lures but I will tomorrow after I go to Walley World. Again, thanks for a great report. :thumbsup:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Trucker said:


> Thanks Alex, good report. I was gonna fix up some leaders from some 15# floro but after your report I am gonna use 12# mono instead. Thanks for the advice. I'm using the leaders on braid. Are you hooking your line straight to the lure or using a swivel? I don't have any of those lures but I will tomorrow after I go to Walley World. Again, thanks for a great report. :thumbsup:


I don't use a swivel. I use a Yucatan knot for all braid to mono/fluorocarbon connections.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Trucker said:


> Thanks Alex, good report. I was gonna fix up some leaders from some 15# floro but after your report I am gonna use 12# mono instead. Thanks for the advice. I'm using the leaders on braid. Are you hooking your line straight to the lure or using a swivel? I don't have any of those lures but I will tomorrow after I go to Walley World. Again, thanks for a great report. :thumbsup:


Go with a double uni knot to tie your leader to your braid. also, id suggest longer than a 2ft leader..i personally use nearly 4ft always just to be sure the fish dont see my braid. And I can cut/retie my lures several times on one leader before making a new one


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a good idea on the longer leader. I got me 2 Mirrodine 17MR today. Wally World didn't have any Spook Jr's and Academy didn't have any last week. They must be pretty popular around here. Thanks for the info ya'll.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

fsu alex said:


> I don't use a swivel. I use a Yucatan knot for all braid to mono/fluorocarbon connections.


FSU Alex, sounds like you had a fine week end. Friday's fishing, then backed up at Doak Campbell on Saturday night! Sounds as good as any grand slam! 

I enjoyed the report.


----------

